# 2x2 Square tube steel for shed frame?



## John7711 (May 7, 2016)

So I have a bunch of this square tube steel and I need to build a shed.

Shed dimensions as of now are going to be 14x14 with 7' walls sitting on a concrete slab.
Ribbed steel siding with a gambrel style roof.

The steel is 2''x2'' and looks to be about 16ga or so

I think the square tubing should be pretty strong for the size of the shed, definitely better than the pre-fab kits out there. 

Thoughts on this?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Grab yer mig welder, 'n go for it,.....


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Time and cost of quality drill bits/screws may offset the savings. If using wood everything else, the tubes don't have enough surface for structural reason too. That means more anchors, robust connectors, braces, etc. Hanging shelves, doors and hooks will cost more too.


----------



## John7711 (May 7, 2016)

I plan on welding most of it, I have enough rod to last a life-time or two.

As far as cost goes, the only real cost I could see is going to be drill bits for pilot holes for the steel siding.



carpdad said:


> If using wood everything else, the tubes don't have enough surface for structural reason too.


What do you mean by this? 
Do you mean if I used plywood to sheet the outside of it, or ribbed steel siding? or both?


----------



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

Don't let anybody scare you. The tubing will support things very well. Buy the self drilling neoprene washer screws designed for metal buildings. You might burn up a few screw tips, but wont need to get drill bits.
Spend your money for a dedicated screw-shooter. Well worth it!

Been there, done that for many years. 
What you have planned will be heads above commercial kits.
Any more questions, just post them.

RR :smile::smile:


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

It would be a lot more fun to use it to make go-carts.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry I was thinking wood, not welded joints. 2x4 floor plates nailed to the wood floor. I was thinking 2x2 joints would move too much.:smile:


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I would attach wood purlins to the frame for installing the siding.


----------



## John7711 (May 7, 2016)

Thanks for the input.

The biggest issue with the tubing will be getting it all square I think.

I punched the numbers and its going to be cheaper to put the shed on a concrete slab than to do a temp foundation with all treated wood using 4x4 skids, 2x6 joists and 4x8 3/4'' sheet plywood. Who woulda thought?

I think I will use J-bolts to anchor the tubing to the slab - should be pretty strong.


----------

